# Unterschied zwischen Jar, war und ear Dateien



## kossy (25. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich verstehe noch nicht so ganz den UNterschied zwischen den Java Dateien war, jar und vor allem wann man ear dateien benötigt. Ich habe über Google schon etwas für die Vergleich zwischen war und jar gefunden. 

Siehe hier:
Java war vs. jar - what is the difference? - Stack Overflow

Kann mir da vielleicht noch einmal jemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank !

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2012)

Was ist denn noch unklar?
Scheint doch alles beantwortet zu sein in deinem Link.

Nach über 4 Jahren in denen du nun absolute Anfängerfragen stellst solltest du zumindest wissen wie man Fragen stellt.


----------



## kossy (25. Okt 2012)

und die ear Dateien?


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2012)

Aus einem Link in deinem Link:


> .ear files: The .ear file contains the EJB modules of the applications.


----------

